# Moving to Cyprus, need advise on my dogs



## rifkygirl (Jul 30, 2015)

hi all, 

brand new to this site today. 
I really need help and advise. My mother and father in law have built a property in Asgata and we are looking into moving over there next year. Our only issue is that I have 2 dogs 1 of an elderly age and one middle aged. Issue is that our mother and father will not allow our dogs into the property, they are not really animal friendly people but would allow them to be housed outside. 
However, my father in law has recently been over and has been speaking to local people who have said to him, that anyone who has brought their dogs over have not survived much longer than 4 months due to the weather / climate. 
Obviously I know the summer months are going to be a testing time, but with adequate shelter, ensuring water is their all the time etc, would they not survive ? Am i just being filled with horror stories.. They say if i want a dog better to get one that's already been living in the country and can deal with the climate.. That's great but i wont leave them behind or re-home. 
So any thoughts, advise you could kindly give would be of great help and worry of my mind, and if anyone has built outside kennels how have you done it..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think that as long as you make sure they have adequate shelter etc they should be ok.
Also check out dog cooling vests. One of the pet shops here sells them. You soak them in water, ring them out and put them on the dog. Evaporation actually keeps your dog cool for hours. Worth looking into. 

Ruffwear Swamp Cooler™ Dog Cooling Vest


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Incidentally there are a lot of other cooling products like cooling mats, beds, collars etc. Just do some research. No reason why your dogs should not be ok with the right equipment.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There are many dogs in Cyprus who survive chained to trees or trapped in small metal cages fed on bread and water. Not all of these are hunting dogs so why they are kept is a mystery to me.

I cannot however quite understand how anyone would contemplate having dogs for pets and not allowing them in their homes as part of their family.

Pete


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

We brought our dog over from the UK 2 years ago when he was 8 years old. He has adapted very well to the climate. Admittedly he is allowed in the house during the day and is in the house overnight, however when he is outside he seeks the shadiest areas to stay cool. If your dogs had adequate shade and water I am sure they should be fine outside, I personally would be more worried about snakes in the garden if our dog was out all the time. As for dogs only surviving for 4 months, never heard of this.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

rifkygirl said:


> hi all,
> 
> brand new to this site today.
> I really need help and advise. My mother and father in law have built a property in Asgata and we are looking into moving over there next year. Our only issue is that I have 2 dogs 1 of an elderly age and one middle aged. Issue is that our mother and father will not allow our dogs into the property, they are not really animal friendly people but would allow them to be housed outside.
> ...


Dont believe all you hear and read. Dogs cope good with the heat if they have shadow and water. We run a dog boarding and for the moment we have a customer dog, a Huskey that dont want to be in, even if it is around 40 C. Owner say it has been the case always. She is 10 y.o. We let all the dogs sleep in between 9-17.

The talk about no dogs survive more then some months is crap.

I would suggest that you plan your move to come here late autumn to let the dogs get used to the climate in a slow pace.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Love me love my dogs...don't come over with the in laws..they are your pets, part of the family..well at least ours is...to be honest your Father in Law sounds like he doesn't want the dogs anyway. ..it is uncomfortable for the dogs in the heat if they are not used to it..especially the small ones...but of course they will manage...but then again do you want just to manage or enjoy their little lives...oh and it is cold in the winter.


----------



## rifkygirl (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi thank you for your replies I have been some what relieved to hear that they would be ok. Love me love my dogs is exactly my saying and my dogs will always come first. The mother and father in law if given the option definitely do not want the dogs there but if they want us then they have to take them as well. I can understand no pets in the house as mum is very very allergic to pet hair so asking an 82 year old to start taking anti just amines is a bit of. However I don't think a strong sit down chat with them wouldn't go amiss before we pack up and leave. I want my dogs to have the best possible life they can and will not allow them to be stuck in the garden and left. Snakes eek I didn't think about that one I own snakes here in the UK so something they are used to but any advise for this. We are going to be in asgata and snakes are definitely there.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

rifkygirl said:


> Hi thank you for your replies I have been some what relieved to hear that they would be ok. Love me love my dogs is exactly my saying and my dogs will always come first. The mother and father in law if given the option definitely do not want the dogs there but if they want us then they have to take them as well. I can understand no pets in the house as mum is very very allergic to pet hair so asking an 82 year old to start taking anti just amines is a bit of. However I don't think a strong sit down chat with them wouldn't go amiss before we pack up and leave. I want my dogs to have the best possible life they can and will not allow them to be stuck in the garden and left. Snakes eek I didn't think about that one I own snakes here in the UK so something they are used to but any advise for this. We are going to be in asgata and snakes are definitely there.


Snakes is an exaggerated thing in Cyprus. Out of the ten species here, one is dangerous. If the dogs are used to snakes they should not touch them. Our dog stay 3 m away and the snake is more scared then we are and quickly disappear. They are also very sensitive to vibrations from footsteps etc. The only dangerous snake is one that get cornered and bite in self defense.


----------

